# Kayak fishing spots/suggestions



## SUNBURN (Apr 11, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I Just bought my first kayak and am looking for any suggestions on spots that are good for day fishing and spots for night time as well. 

Im looking to find some good grass beds, flats, or areas with dock lights. 

I have some spots as well and will be willing to share them If I can get some help. 

Im also open to suggestions about accessories I need for my kayak. Im looking for good red fish and speckled trout spots and even flounder gigging spots ( I have a flounder light on my yak and I carry agig) 

Also im Gonna be in the gulf alot this year looking for king, cobia, spanish, anything thats running so I m just looking for any suggestions on bait or anything that will help.

Thanks!! 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

there are some good grassbed over by garcon point bridge on the north shore. and also some good ones for kayaking at the mouth of east river for specks. lots of people will put in kayaking at the ramp off 87 and won't take long to get to some good speck spots from there. as for the gulf, I've fished for Spanish and had luck with gotcha jigs. and trolling spoons


----------



## SUNBURN (Apr 11, 2009)

awesome I'll check it out. thanks man!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

whats up sunburn? im more than happy to help a novice out. if you want rigging for your yak, check out pensacola kayak and sail. if jerry is in he should get you set up right.for some good hotspots p.m. me. i should've gone tonight but slacked off. i will be in the water this week if you want to hit up the sound.Capt Ollie, Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing team.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

What kind of chop can you handle in a kayak? Im thinking it handles much better than my canoe. I imagine the kayak is not swampable? Dont know that much about them. Ive seen ones you can sit in and ones you can sit on.


----------



## SUNBURN (Apr 11, 2009)

It handles really well In choppy stuff. I have a 12 ft sit on top and with everything strapped down well It does fine. I find a good spot and drop anchor and if its a little rough its worth it if the fish are biting. You gotta be prepared to get your butt wet though.


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

Map.live.com


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

spooly cant fishoke:toast


----------

